# Brake noise -- wife going to kill me



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm stumped. I dont know what the **** is going on. I got a set of PBR Deluxe Organic brake pads for MJM and it was all dandy. Installed them, slapped a bit of lube on the outside of the brakes like normal and put it all together. 100 miles into it, my right back starts to squeek REALLY loud when it gets slower then 10-7 miles an hour. After the wife nagged and nagged, i decided to take the **** apart again. I thought maybe the anti rattle was touching the rotors or something causing that hight pitched noise but nope.. all looked good. Put them back on, lube on the back side and silent for about 80 miles and blam. Started to squeek when coming to a stop just below 5 miles an hour. Its really loud to so i'm stumped. My left side is fine and no bother but my wife cannot stand the cherry popping high squeel. HELP!

Any idea? what else should i do? I'm getting extremely pissed LOL.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

just using antisieze or are there shims on the back as well?


----------



## adduncan101 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Brake Fluid?*

When was the last time you did a good brake fluid change? The back right caliper is the farthest from the master cylinder and if the pressure applied to the rotor is hindered by air or just old dirty fluid it may cause uneven pressure to the rotor and in turn noise.

Just a thought.


----------



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

The only thing i did was put some grease on the back side of the brakes. Nothing else. I mean it stops the noise but then comes back. Only on my right side. As far as the brake fluid -- i dont think its that --- it would be constant and not only after 100 miles.

Thanks


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Did you spray the anti rattle? 
Did you get your rotors cut/replaced?
Organic pads will make some noise, idk what the extent of the noise you are faced with is.


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

BG Stop Squeal, Ive never used it but give it a shot. (contains isobutyl alcohol, isopropyl alcohol, and graphite)


----------



## MYK (Nov 24, 1999)

are parking brake cables working and adjusted right? not sticking on either side? one of my rears was squeaking on slow take offs or rolling to a slow stop and the parking brake cables were dragging, one side just barely but enough for it to squeal really loud


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

EuroSportChicago said:


> Did you get your rotors cut/replaced?


If there is a ring of rust around your rotors they can squeal when the pads contact them.


----------



## hoomzi (Feb 13, 2010)

first of excuse my english

did you clean those rails on which the brake outer caliper moves, (the part where is the rubber harmonica in the picture)










thats what my problem was, it was all rusty and it stayed in one position all the time. causing one pad to slide on rotor all the time


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

Years ago I had a set of brakes that no matter what I did , they squeaked at low brake pressure stops or just as I came to a stop . In the end I cured it by drilling five small holes in to the face of the pad material and inserted the graphite from a number two pencil . The graphite gave just enough slip to eliminate the squeak , but did not interfere in the stopping of the vehicle .


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

b0g ,

Where you able to fix it ? and what did you use to fix it ?


----------

